# Happy Birthday etack



## kurtak (Jun 4, 2017)

Happy Birthday etack :!: 8) 

Hope you have a GREAT day :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 4, 2017)

Happy Birthday Eric! I hope you have a great day!

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 4, 2017)

Happy birthday Eric!
Hope you have a good one :!:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 4, 2017)

Happy Birthday. :G


----------



## Tndavid (Jun 4, 2017)

Happy Birthday Eric!!!!


----------



## Shark (Jun 4, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## etack (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks guys it was a good day with some refining. 

Eric


----------

